# dimond bows



## Diamond_Victory (Jul 12, 2006)

They do Look sweet, love the looks, but my personal opinion is they sacrificed alot to get their speed, harsh draw and not the smoothest shot imo

Love diamond bows


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw it in my magazine. not that impressed.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Haven't shot any of them (I don't think), but I have drawn one of them. I want to say it was the Dead Eye, but not positive. Drew okay. It felt like a classic bowtech. No major humps or anything, so you could say it was pretty smooth. It was pretty stiff, though, and kind of bumped into valley. Good wall for a single cam, but I didn't like the super-high let off. Basically, it's good, but nothing special.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i haven't seen any of the new diamonds yet, but they are gonna be what you would expect in a budget line. they will shoot fine and still kill stuff


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I know for me I have shot the Dead Eye and the Assassin and it really has a hard valley. I would look at an Elite of some sort. Maybe like a used GT500 or something!!!


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just save your money for a hoyt or a mathews


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Just save your money for a hoyt or a mathews


this is a very good idea right her'! i agree!


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Get an Elite!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Razor edge is great for $300


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

corpralbarn said:


> Razor edge is great for $300


yah very true but if you spend an extra 100 doolars you can get an Bowtech Assassin and i shot the outlaw and hate the draw


----------



## striker6126 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have shot all 3 of the diamond bows listed above. The fugitive and dead eye seemed to have a much harsher draw than the outlaw . I almost bought the outlaw but ended up buying the assassin.


----------



## dLane (Dec 13, 2010)

I own a dead eye...its a good bow. Not the most well rounded thing ever but it is great for the money. I will stick to my opinion of the 2011 Diamonds...one of the best deals out there. I totally disagree with the fugitive drawing harsher than the outlaw. They are the same cam under the same rotation. The dead eye is different rotation orientation of the same cam which can effect the draw. The outlaw has been my best selling bow by a long shot this year. There are a lot of other bows in the price range, but they give up a lot on features. Like the rampage, great bow, but you are gonna give up the 6061 riser for a magnesium. I suppose that isnt critical any more but its the principal to me. Also strings, octane factory strings are pre-stretched to 450 pounds...Not many other companies offer quality strings on a package bow at $500. The limb tip assembly is quite good. Its going to get a true center of rotation and increase limb tip durability. Like I say, I like what they have done this year...But, not everybody does. Go shoot it for yourself and see what YOU think.


----------



## kris77 (Nov 29, 2010)

Went to Cabelas yesterday to buy the PSE Stinger. Good beginner bow, and I didnt have a lot to spend. I was dead set on the Assassin, but when I shot it a few days ago, I just didnt like the grip and it sounded very loud to me. Could have been the shop i was in, but it just didnt feel comfortable to me. So I went to shoot the Stinger. I liked the stinger, but the sights, and rest and all accessories that came with it were pretty much junk. Then the guy handed me the outlaw. I loved it. I ended up getting the Outlaw. the Assassin is probably a much better bow for the money, but i just didnt like the grip. Too thin and narrow for me.


----------

